# Tennis Court Wiring Nightmare



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mrmike said:


> I got a bid to replace some tennis court lighting and irrigation pump & controls and nobody had a clue of how the existing wiiring was. This is what I found. The cable is 2/0 AL and everything was just bugged on to it & then it was just dead ended. The lighting fixture wiring as you can see are just wire-nutted underground with some duct seal around them..... On the end of the 2/0 it looks like the caps that come with the wire !!
> I've installled a new panel & contactor control box, and ran 1 1/2" conduit for the pump & lighting & ran 1 " pvc conduit for the control wiring. Picture will follow................... Total runs are 650 ft.



How many years did that work for..?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

mrmike said:


> I got a bid to replace some tennis court lighting and irrigation pump & controls and nobody had a clue of how the existing wiiring was. This is what I found. The cable is 2/0 AL and everything was just bugged on to it & then it was just dead ended. The lighting fixture wiring as you can see are just wire-nutted underground with some duct seal around them..... On the end of the 2/0 it looks like the caps that come with the wire !!
> I've installled a new panel & contactor control box, and ran 1 1/2" conduit for the pump & lighting & ran 1 " pvc conduit for the control wiring. Picture will follow................... Total runs are 650 ft.


 A do it yourself nightmare?Done by the skilled labor out front of home depot,what code:lol:


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Those red ideal wire nuts work even under ground i guess :notworthy:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

No signs of Scotckhote on any of that mess? :jester:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> How many years did that work for..?


 
Someone told me it was a bout 12 yrs.......... they also added the irrigation pump, which was 1 1/2hp, to the last light pole contactor, which had 30 amp fuses, . They couldn't figure out why those fuses blew all the time............


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW just WOW


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey! That was my second job!


----------

